
Facebook, MIT and UW Introduce DeepSDF AI for 3D Shape Representation - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/facebook-mit-uw-introduce-deepsdf-ai-for-3d-shape-representation-75416481e1be
======
onenuthin
how is this significant?

